# Skill Saw Portable Elect Mill



## Dan Dill (Feb 15, 2007)

Who has one?

What speciies of wood have you cut with it?

How did it do?

And, would you recommend anyone else buying one?


http://www.skillmill.com/


----------



## woodshop (Feb 15, 2007)

Never heard of this... interesting. A baby Peterson swing mill. They make it a point to NOT have the price on the site though, at least I couldn't find it. That usually turns me off kinda quick. Show me your product, what it can do and how much it costs. Let ME decide then if it fits my budget and particular sawing needs.


----------



## flht01 (Feb 15, 2007)

woodshop said:


> Never heard of this... interesting. A baby Peterson swing mill. They make it a point to NOT have the price on the site though, at least I couldn't find it. That usually turns me off kinda quick. Show me your product, what it can do and how much it costs. Let ME decide then if it fits my budget and particular sawing needs.



If my memory serves me correctly, I remember it being $3995.00


----------



## Ianab (Feb 16, 2007)

I dont own one, but I have had a play with one at the Peterson factory.

They do work very well, can cut basically anything (pine through to eucalyptus), very portable (although you will need a generator if you are out in the bush). 

Downside is it's limited cutting size, only 4" or 8" with double cutting. I would seriously think about running an Alaskan mill in conjuntion with it. You can lift the swingblade mechanism out and drop in the chainsaw mill in about 30 seconds and swap between them as you mill the log. It doesn't handle the BIG logs like the full size mills either.

I decided the mill isn't for me, my logs are simply to big for it. But for a woodworker looking to break down some sensible sized logs at home it would work well.

The pic is MJ (my partner) trying out the mill, so yes it is pretty easy to use 

I think the lack of pricing online is probably because the mill is sold into a lot of markets around the world and prices depends on the freight / exchange rate. Just under $4,000 sounds about right in the US though.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## infomet (Feb 16, 2007)

I've cut thousands of BF with a hired Woodmizer, so have a little feel for personal milling.
Offhand, I can't see the charm in this thing, except maybe backcountry portability. Even there, though, some of the "personal" sawmills are down to hearly the same size and can be taken apart fairly easily. Several small bandmills are in the same price range too! If you look at generator size and weight, this one isn't really lighter, except maybe for the tracks.
I have maybe 30 bandmill brands in my favorites list, something for nearly everyone!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Feb 16, 2007)

I actually recieved a personal phone call from Kyle Peterson (founder of Peterson saw mills) several months ago. Apparently I gave them my phone number when I requested a info package at some time. He told me about this and an attachment they are making for the full size Peterson mill to give it the same angular capabilities. Nice fellow. Friendly and full of information. I wonder how much a 20 minute conversation from NZ to the US cost him?

I can't remenber exactly either but the $4000 price tag sounds close.


----------



## Dan Dill (Feb 16, 2007)

I actually see that there are a few bandmills that are half the cost. I am sure there are better bandmills, but for light protablility and slabbing/canting they might be the ticket.



SO, WHAT IS THE BEST CHEAPEST BANDMILL??????


----------



## Ianab (Feb 16, 2007)

Aggie

Thats Jake Peterson (Karls son) in the picture with M-J. They are still a family business and I've found them very friendly to deal with.

From the same factory open day.

Here is Karl demonstrating the new WPF mill.





And this is the ultimate swingblade. ASM, All automatic, just push the buttons 










Cheers

Ian


----------



## Adkpk (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.hud-son.com/
I saw one of these at one of our own AS members, (spike60), shop a few days ago. Looked like it would do the job. I was surprised the price was only $2500. But it was looking better that "skillmill". I guess it depends on exactly what your looking for.


----------



## flht01 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ianab said:


> ...
> Here is Karl demonstrating the new WPF mill.
> 
> 
> ...



Now Ian, you know it's against the rules to post anymore pictures of peterson swingblades, especially the 10" wpf  

I get a call on occasion from the petersons and I've got to say if their service after the sale is as good as their public relations efforts it'd be nice to own one. 

Aggie, you ever watched their cd? Sure would be nice on those big water oaks.


----------



## woodshop (Feb 17, 2007)

Ianab said:


> I think the lack of pricing online is probably because the mill is sold into a lot of markets around the world and prices depends on the freight / exchange rate.


Ianab, that makes a lot of sense. Didn't think of that, thanks.


----------



## HSV (Feb 19, 2007)

*Skillmill pricing*

Hey all,
 
I work with Petersons and make a habit of keeping an eye out on forums to make sure that anyone with Skillmill questions gets them answered!

So Hi 

I just wanted to respond to the pricing query in this thread real quick.

Thanks Ian, you're right. The reason we don't put prices on the Skillmill website is because the cost is different for every country. The mills are manufactured in New Zealand, but we sell to Australia, the USA, the Pacific Islands, and within the next month or so, we will be selling into Europe. 

Plus, because it is a new product, the guys are constantly working on accessories to compliment it so the pricelist could change.

The USD price at the moment is $3900 + freight from Distributor (East Coast).

_... and flht01: it is. After the sale is the most important part of any business, especially one that sells sharp blades! _

Anymore questions, feel free to post 'em.

Cheers,
Layla Robinson


----------



## flht01 (Feb 19, 2007)

HSV said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I work with Petersons and make a habit of keeping an eye out on forums to make sure that anyone with Skillmill questions gets them answered!
> 
> ...




Welcome to the site, Layla. Hope to hear a lot more about the swingblades


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Feb 21, 2007)

flht01 said:


> N
> Aggie, you ever watched their cd? Sure would be nice on those big water oaks.



Yep, I'd love to have the slabber.


----------



## HSV (Feb 21, 2007)

*Thanks*

Hey flht01,
Thanks for that!
I will try not to bore you all with too many tales of how great swingblade mills are though, I'd be here forever!
 
I really like the 'Smilies' on this forum by the way.


----------



## nellump (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I am the new Skillmill Project Administrator at Peterson Global Sales. I have only been in the job for about a month, so I am very new to this game.

I have been browsing through the forum for a few weeks now and have found it very informative. I thought it was time to take the next step and actually get involved rather than spectate from a distance. 

Part of my job is to deal with any enquiries we receive regarding the Skillmill, so if any of you guys out there have any questions please send them to me at [email protected] and I will do my best to answer them for you. 

And yes, you can also request an info pack to be sent to your home address, which includes a brochure and DVD.


----------



## jandc (Aug 16, 2009)

Is there someone on this forum that own a Skillmill?
or maybe know someone that has one..
Would it be possible to put a larger saw on it so u can cut 6" vertical and and get 12" boards when you double cut horizontal
and someone has a video or pictures?, not te standard from skillmill
can't seem to find any

thanks,

jandc


----------



## Old Hilly (Aug 16, 2009)

The SkillMill things seems to have gone real quiet over rhe last 6 months or so, perhaps more than that. I don't know if there were problems with the design or if the initial sales didn't warrant continuing with production.
It's a bit sad really because it was/is agood idea for the hobby/small shop woodworker. I almost bought one but while doing the sums the machine seemed to disappear.
Dennis.


----------



## mathuranatha (Aug 17, 2009)

Yep I've got a skill mill , had it about 2 years .Apparently they havn't been making them lately .

Dont get a lot of time to use it with all my other toys.First mill I,ve had so cant really compare it 2 anything .Been good to learn on. Can only cut about 4m long boards though.Not very powerful but no exhaust fumes and electricity is still a lot cheaper than petrol.I just keep it near the house and bring the logs to it .

If I could afford it I would get a bigger mill for longer and wider boards and still keep the skill mill for smaller jobs.


----------



## jandc (Aug 17, 2009)

mathuranatha could u post some pictures during milling and of the wood that's milled. Does is give a smooth cut on the lumber?
Can you actually mill 4m long boards or is it less, could u measure that
Maybe if you have a camera could make a video of milling a tree?

Do you have an idea of how long the blades last when milling oak, and are they easy to sharpen?

Thanks for your info!

jandc,

belgium


----------



## jandc (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm almost buying a Skillmill 

Problem is there isn't a dealer in my area so i can't see it milling some lumber
Can anyone post a video during milling some oak other hardwood

and not the standard Skillmill promo video's

thanks,

jandc

belgium


----------



## mathuranatha (Aug 22, 2009)

jandc said:


> mathuranatha could u post some pictures during milling and of the wood that's milled. Does is give a smooth cut on the lumber?
> Can you actually mill 4m long boards or is it less, could u measure that
> Maybe if you have a camera could make a video of milling a tree?
> 
> ...




Sorry I dont have a camera or video cam at the moment.If you want to roll the logs under the rail and between the end rail supports you can only mill 3.8 meters but if you set up the mill over a log its a bit over 4 meters .Oak doesnt grow here , Ive only been milling campour larel and hoop pine ,both soft and the blades last well .Yep easy to sharpen.Smooth as any sawn timber . Still needs to be plained or sanded a bit.----mat


----------



## ray benson (Aug 22, 2009)

A used one at the bottom of the page - almost $2000 plus shipping.
http://www.petersonsawmills.com/products_secondhand.htm


----------



## jandc (Aug 23, 2009)

That looks like a good deal to me?
it would be the skillmill or the logosol E8000 electric chainsaw with M7 alike wooden frame

What would work the best?


----------

